# Big Brother 21 - OAD Sunday 08/18/2019 (S21E24)



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Fairly uneventful episode... We knew he wanted Christie up, that was hardly a surprise...

I loved Thomas’ diary room sessions when he was reacting to Christie explaining how closely they live to one another.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

My daughter just started at the University of Tennessee for grad school and her roommates all know Jackson Michie and say he's "literally the worst" in real life.

His ex-girlfriend is in the same sorority house as one of them and she had to take out a restraining order on him.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

MikeekiM said:


> I loved Thomas' diary room sessions when he was reacting to Christie explaining how closely they live to one another.


I know; their exits are 9 miles apart but with no internet resources in the house how would she know their residences are exactly "thirteen and a half miles" apart unless she had driven it on multiple occasions watching her odometer. 

If she goes to the jury house she's liable to mess up Tommy's votes by blabbing to everyone they already knew each other.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> If she goes to the jury house she's liable to mess up Tommy's votes by blabbing to everyone they already knew each other.


I could definitely see this happening if Tommy wins veto and then doesn't use it to save her. Because of this, he is probably better off throwing the veto comp if he plays in it.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Mike Lang said:


> My daughter just started at the University of Tennessee for grad school and her roommates all know Jackson Michie and say he's "literally the worst" in real life.
> 
> His ex-girlfriend is in the same sorority house as one of them and she had to take out a restraining order on him.


Ugh. Just when I was starting to like his character and start to root for him as an underdog. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> Ugh. Just when I was starting to like his character and start to root for him as an underdog. Thanks for sharing!


I agree... I enjoy humbled, underdog Michie much more than I do arrogant alpha-male Michie.

Good to know that deep down, he is the person he portrayed at the beginning... Ugh...


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Helps explain why a college kid got started with his own therapist. Maybe it was court-ordered or school-ordered.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> My daughter just started at the University of Tennessee for grad school and her roommates all know Jackson Michie and say he's "literally the worst" in real life.
> 
> His ex-girlfriend is in the same sorority house as one of them and she had to take out a restraining order on him.


How could the casting people miss something like this on a background check?


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> My daughter just started at the University of Tennessee for grad school and her roommates all know Jackson Michie and say he's "literally the worst" in real life.
> 
> His ex-girlfriend is in the same sorority house as one of them and she had to take out a restraining order on him.


So I ask this question. Why on earth would the producers even accept him as a house-guest? You'd think anyone that has a retraining order against them would be a red flag. They've had issues like this before if I recall. Something tells me that production doesn't do their due diligence .


----------



## jcondon (Jul 9, 2003)

I really wonder if they know many of these red flags. Over the 12 seasons or so I have watched most (not all) have at least one emotionally unstable character. They probably figure if everyone was emotionally grounded decent people it could make for boring TV. 

I really wonder if they take a chance on people they know probably are a bit "Dangerous" or controversial for ratings. And then act all shocked when some turn out to be racists, misogynists, overly aggressive, etc. 

Last season we had a guy groping people (both male and female). Other seasons we have had a guy "accidentally" headbutt another house guest in a heated argument. We have had at least one house guest who wasn't emotionally stable self evict and other BB had to kick off the show. 

They could set more strict rules and bounce these people much earlier. Put it in the contract if you are evicted because of the following conduct you will NOT be paid or whatever. But they let these people with very few exceptions continue on after a stern talking to. One they booted but went on to jury anyway.


----------



## MauriAnne (Sep 21, 2002)

Sissy sure got a bad edit last night. They made her look like she didn't have two brain cells to rub together (which may be true, but I hadn't picked up on that before).


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

MauriAnne said:


> Sissy sure got a bad edit last night. They made her look like she didn't have two brain cells to rub together (which may be true, but I hadn't picked up on that before).


LOL!!! I loved when they were trying to explain to her that the days were getting shorter... Ha, ha!!!


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

^I can’t wait until 10o’clock gets here. Glad it’ll get here sooner. 

or something like that.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I loved how they subtitled the chicken clucks, "Salmonella?"


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

Oh and I forgot to mention, the clips of Michie's sayings/cliches was pretty great. Including him saying the exact same thing in 9 different outfits. 

And then there's Nicole still afraid of birds and Sis in her chicken outfit walking in clucking at her in the dark, handing out eggs. So awkward!


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

Steveknj said:


> So I ask this question. Why on earth would the producers even accept him as a house-guest? You'd think anyone that has a retraining order against them would be a red flag. They've had issues like this before if I recall. Something tells me that production doesn't do their due diligence .


they probably concentrate their efforts on whether or not a potential hg has a history of violence.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

NorthAlabama said:


> they probably concentrate their efforts on whether or not a potential hg has a history of violence.


I'd think a restraining order against a hg, would be enough to tell them that violence is a possibility. With probably hundreds of applications, why would you even take the chance?


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> I'd think a restraining order against a hg, would be enough to tell them that violence is a possibility. With probably hundreds of applications, why would you even take the chance?


Apparently it is newsworthy...

'Big Brother' fans slam CBS, casting director after houseguest's alleged domestic assault arrest surfaces


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

MikeekiM said:


> Apparently it is newsworthy...
> 
> 'Big Brother' fans slam CBS, casting director after houseguest's alleged domestic assault arrest surfaces


Possibly arrested. But never charged as far as I can tell.

Edit: There's also rumors about how his time at college ended. He's admitted he didn't graduate, but rumors seem to suggest that he was expelled for misconduct.


----------



## NorthAlabama (Apr 19, 2012)

i'm no fan of michie, but i'm trying to keep in mind these are allegations at this point, with no arrest records or charges having been uncovered.

that said, the newsweek search for police records seems a little weak for what was detailed (not that i know anything about police record searches). they searched the city of franklin and williamson county, but why not metro nashville (davidson county), the biggest city a few miles away, and listed as michie's hometown? why search knox county, and not the city of knoxville? can they request records from utk campus police?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I was reading a discussion thread this morning, I think on the Online Big Brother site, where some random internet poster (so not verifiable) claimed knowledge that in college he was part of a fraternity and was arrested for hazing but he had/has a lawyer relative who got the charges squashed.

EDIT: I did find here that Jackson's former frat, Phi Sigma Kappa, is under suspension until at least Spring 2023 for, among other things, hazing in the Spring and Fall of 2017.
Community Conduct History


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> EDIT: I did find here that Jackson's former frat, Phi Sigma Kappa, is under suspension until at least Spring 2023 for, among other things, hazing in the Spring and Fall of 2017.
> Community Conduct History


Sounds like they're on "Double Secret Probation" ...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Here's Cat's extended interview.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

series5orpremier said:


> Helps explain why a college kid got started with his own therapist. Maybe it was court-ordered or school-ordered.


Some behind the scenes info indicates he has a pretty severe eating disorder. The younger generations seem to embrace the concept that mental health is important and therapists are a tool that can help in this endeavor, much like a personal trainer can help with physical health. A very good thing, imho


----------

